# Estacada Classes



## lhommedieu (Mar 1, 2004)

I will be teaching a beginner-level class in Estacada starting on March 4, 2004 in Whitestone (Queens) New York.  Anyone interested may contact me via my website, which is listed on the bottom of my post.

Estacada is the personal art of William (Bill) Schettino, who has been one of my teachers for the past 10 years.  I am honored to be one of five teachers certified to teach Estacada to the public.  My understanding of the principles and foundations that inform the Filipino martial arts has been greatly enhanced through the study of Estacada; Bill is, quite simply, a master teacher and coach.  He can take anyone, regardless of style and ability, and make them better at what they do.

Estacada is a stylized fighting art that focuses on a blend of specific foundational movements that enables the practitioner to fully utilize the hands, feet, elbows, knees, grabs, throws, and groundwork.  Estacada also encompasses the use of weapons:  these being the knife, stick, cane, short staff, and sword.  The key element to Estacada is that both the empty-hand and weaponry are linked together by the same fundamental principles and mechanics which are common to all the movements.  The objective of Estacada is to be able to grasp the basic fundamentals of different disciplines and make the connection between them, thereby improving one's ability to adapt.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2004)

Best Wishes and let us know how it goes.

Thank You


----------



## dohap (Mar 1, 2004)

Do You plan to travel or know anybody training San Miguel Escrima in Europe?
Greetings


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 1, 2004)

dohap said:
			
		

> Do You plan to travel or know anybody training San Miguel Escrima in Europe?
> Greetings



See: http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/links.htm.  It might be helpful to contact anyone from Doce Pares (especially Ramon Rubia) and inquire into their seminar schedule.

I will be in Perth, Scotland for two weeks in early August this year.  Salmon fishing and single malt tasting will take up most of my time, but if you're anywhere near Edinborough...

Best,

Steve


----------



## dohap (Mar 1, 2004)

thanks
I'll try to mail You, although it's still the other side of Europe
greetings


----------

